# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 OEM Votex Roof Racks 21% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you jump around to the other forums you've likely notices roof racks are on sale for nearly every model of Audi. Well, it turns out, we didn't forget your A6's out there! We presently have a limited supply of roof racks in stock for the C5 A6 Sedan. To make things better, they are also on sale for *21% off* - which lands them in the *$199.95* price point. Now we can get more of these in once the in stock inventory sells out but we are only going to order as much as there is a demand for. So, if you want a roof rack you can snag one now. If the in stock racks sell out feel free to order one any how and we will place an order at this sale pricing for you. The new racks may take up to 30 days or so to come in. These work FANTASTICALLY with the Rockymounts bike trays so you can get your roof rack and bike tray in on stop! Select from a wide variety of Rockymount bike tray colors to complete the perfect subtle or stand-out look you desire.

With that, some pictures and links!

*Click here to order a C5 A6 roof rack and bike trays*.


----------

